# Ohio Senate Bill 225 on Deer Herd Management



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Got an alert today regarding these bills that would move the regulation and control of the deer herd from the ODNR to the Department of Agriculture.



Hearing Scheduled on Bill that Would Threaten Ohio’s Deer Herd


Recently introduced bills in the Ohio House of Representatives and Senate could threaten the future of deer hunting in Ohio. 

The measures, House Bill 410, sponsored by Representative Mark D. Okey (D- Carrollton), and Senate Bill 225, sponsored by Senator Mark Wagoner (R- Toledo), move oversight and regulation of captive deer breeders and deer hunting facilities from the Ohio Division of Wildlife and place them under the control of the Ohio Department of Agriculture. A move that is not only unnecessary but could prove to be devastating to Ohio’s deer herd.

As sportsmen across the country know, Ohio is home to some of the nation’s finest deer hunting, thanks in large part to the management of the Ohio Division of Wildlife (DOW). Through their leadership, all deer and other cervids in Ohio have remained healthy and basically disease free. For example, many states are struggling with outbreaks of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). CWD is an easily transmittable and fatal disease that wreaks havoc on deer and elk populations. The DOW has successfully regulated all Ohio deer including captive deer breeding and hunting facilities for over 50 years without any CWD outbreak. 

Conversely, the Department of Agriculture does not have the funds or the law enforcement resources to assume the responsibility of managing a portion of the Ohio’s deer population. Currently, the DOW works closely with experts from the Department of Agriculture to prevent the outbreak of any diseases. This relationship is working well now and should not change. 

“All deer are, and will always need to be treated as wildlife, regardless of whether they are born in captivity or in the wild,” said Evan Heusinkveld, USSA’s director of state services. “The DOW is the only agency in Ohio with the tools, expertise and resources available to ensure we protect this great natural resource. Regulation, inspection and enforcement over captive deer facilities should remain with the DOW. ”

Disease outbreaks in states such as Wisconsin have cost their wildlife agencies millions of dollars to fight as well as many millions in lost revenue from reduced hunting license sales. In Ohio, deer hunting is a $1.2 billion industry with deer hunters alone contributing more than $150 million in federal, state and local taxes. Sportsmen also pay the tab to protect all wildlife in Ohio, not just game species, through their hunting license fees and excise taxes.

Senate Bill 225 was referred the Senate Agriculture committee and will have its first hearing on Wednesday, January 27th at 9:00 a.m. in the North Hearing Room. 

House Bill 410 was referred to the House Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee, but has not yet been scheduled for a hearing.

“Deer hunting in Ohio is an institution,” added Heusinkveld. “Sportsmen will not sit idly and watch the future of deer hunting threatened.”

Take Action! Ohio sportsmen need to contact their legislators and educate them on the true danger this bill poses to Ohio’s deer herd, our rich hunting heritage, and our economy. Remind them that deer in Ohio have been managed successfully and safely by the Division of Wildlife for decades and that should not change. Those unable to attend the hearing should call their state representative and state senator in opposition to these bills. 

To find your legislators phone number use the Legislative Action Centerr. 

For more information regarding the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alert Network, call 614-888-4868, or email Greg R. Lawson, director of communications at [email protected] or Sharon Hayden, assistant director of communications at < [email protected].>


U.S. Sportsmen's Alliancece
801 Kingsmill Parkway
Columbus, Ohio 43229299
614-888-4868
www.ussportsmen.org
[email protected]


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't see the correlation of oversight of captive deer to hunting free ranging animals. They are not trying to transfer oversight of the wild herd from ODNR, so where is the issue? Captive animals are stock animals just like cattle. Should the ODNR oversee cattle too? I don't believe this poses any threat to our free ranging herd. Deer hunting will not suffer from this change.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

This is interesting, but please do explain your concerns SHOOTNSTAB! I could make solid arguments for either side on this. I will go read the entire bill online in the next day or so. Maybe the ODNR wants to get rid of the oversight of captive HF deer, which in theory, should never be released into the wild. There are over 600 captive deer propigators in Ohio, and babysitting all of them would be a real pain in the a--. And I would be surprised if the Dept of Ag really wants the job either unless it comes with a bunch of funding $$$, which I doubt. 
I'll be back after some study on it.
Thks for bringing it up.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

*OK, couple questions Shoot N Stab*.

Does the ODNR desire to get rid of the deer farming and preserve hunting oversight?
Does the Ohio Dept of Agriculture want to take on that responsibility?

Until the hearings are held, maybe we cannot know either of these things.

Let me know the facts on these two questions, not just some internet chatter about it. It is an important issue, so let's start there and not get too alarmed too quickly. Thks.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Haven't recieved any replies to these type of questions. I do know that it not only takes captive deer owners but also hunting preserves and places them under the department of agriculture. It also sets up diverts funds for these from ODNR to DOA. Also, enforcement to the DOA. I guess the question should be which dept is better equiped to control the new regs.
http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/bills.cfm?ID=128_SB_225


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i posted this on the other thread in gen pop.....

well, this last election the voters chose to have an oversight committee formed to oversee the farming industry. rather than letting the animal rights groups force the issue, the farmers took the lead. this could be something to head off the animal rights groups from strong-arming the captive deer industry itself.

there isnt enuff information out there about it, so dont be too quick to judge. on the surface, it does look a little odd.




if i see my IBO rep this week, i'll ask him his opinion and we'll bounce some possible thoughts off each other's skulls.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ohio Proposal*

According to a source inside the ODNR, these talks between Departments have been going on since at least June of '09, and nothing is likely to be resolved real soon.
What actually prompted legislators to write up the proposed bills? We could call one and ask him. But yes the Dept of Ag would take over the major oversight of "*deer farming*" and also "*hunting preserves*" or High Fence shooting businesses. Fees for both would increase substantially, and those fees put in a Ag Dept fund to pay for the oversight.
Ag Dept people would cooperate with the local Wildlife Officers when violations or irregularities are discovered or escapes are reported, etc.. Right now the rules are pretty lax for deer farmers and hunting compounds as well, and do not seem to be applied uniformly all over Ohio. Fencing, health testing, record keeping, inter and intra state transportation and sales all would become more standardized. So would monetary fines for violations.
I am only guessing, but I think many inside the ODNR would be happy to get rid of this particular responsibility, and many inside Dept of Ag would not want anything to do with it.
Bottom line, If these changes occur, I do not see any threat to the wild deer herd in Ohio, and most likely it would a better safeguard for that herd.
Question for ATers from other states - which Dept in your state controls deer farmers and high fence shooting preserves? Agriculture or Wildlife?


----------

